# 2011 Altima with floorboard rust problems?



## dajinn (Oct 9, 2012)

I just want to know if anyone has some kind of word on if Nissan resolved or has prevented what I seem to be reading that plagues the Altima line: rusted floorboards even on slightly new-ish cars or cars with low mileage. Thanks!


----------

